# Is this the only place the fuses are on our cars



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Looked all over and only saw the fuses in this spot.
Is there any other places...there's gotta be!!!


----------



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

20 something views and no one knows where the other fuses are??!!
Cmon


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Should be a fuse block under the driver's side of the dash.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

+1, which should be pretty obvious as well as located in the owners manual


----------



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Car was bought with no owners manual


----------



## SpecVPlz (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks like it is behind the change pocket door that swings down


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yep, that's the place!


----------

